# which doeling would you keep?



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

This is our first year breeding and our plan is to keep 1 of the 2 doelings we have left. How do you decide? The "Creamsicle" looking one is cuddlier. Who would you choose and why?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Honestly, I would keep neither. I would sell them as pet quality doelings and purchase a better doe, personally...


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I am still learning what to look for. What is it about them that is not up to snuff?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Depends what are you breeding for? Show, milk, temperament, color?


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Probably a combination. Temperament, milk, color, show..I guess in that order


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Their rumps are very steep. You want a goat that has a nice, long, level topline, (which these girls are missing IMO) that blends into a long, flat rump. 

You also what a goat with a good brisket, so a fairly big and wide chest, but not like a boers. 

You also, preferably, want toes that are straight, and don't 'toe out' to the side. 

You want a good capacity (aka barrel) but most young goats don't have very great capacity till after they kid the first time. 

In the front, you want straight legs, and in the back, you want angular legs. 

You want a long neck, sharp withers, and good dairy character.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Tapsmom said:


> Probably a combination. Temperament, milk, color, show..I guess in that order


This is what I breed for, and I think this is what people should breed for... IMO. Not in order btw.

A conformationally correct goat that meets and exceeds breed standards. Sure, you can breed for fun, but you should try and improve the breed.

For dairy goats, you also what to breed for an outstanding udder. Teat size, udder texture, milk production, attatchments, etc.

Showability is important, because if a goat seriously fails at a show, they shouldn't be bred IMO. Just for pets.

Temperment is important, I don't want a grumpy goat.

Color, IMO, should be the bottom of the list. I would rather have a herd of all white goats, that were outstanding in there milk abilities, and conformation, than a herd of goats with bad conformation and cool colors.

I guess, if you have pets, it doesn't matter so much, but that's just me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd keep the cream colored girl.  But at this point, they are both so pretty, I would keep the one you love most. Goats are tough livestock, and it's a labor of love, so it helps to have lovable herdmembers.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for your info. The pictures are not very good. so perhaps if I can get them set up properly we can get a better look. The yellow and white doeling did take first place at the 4H fair..but she was bouncing around while I was taking the picture lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These does look pretty similar in their strengths and weaknesses. I would go with whichever one you like better...maybe that comes down to personality or color.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, try getting some new pictures. If you are just starting out, they might not be bad foundation does, but if you are wanting to show more, sell the kids for more, etc, you might be better off buying a doe that is a little more conformationally correct


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

We decided to keep the gold doeling. She actually took first place at the Goshen Fair last weekend as did her Mom. ADGA is holding a class in MA on Nov 2nd that I will also be attending to learn more about what to look for. 
Here are more pics of the one we kept:



The far right was the gold doeling in first, the second place is the sister of the other doe at the beginning of this thread 

This is the gold doeling's mom



..and this is what happens at the end of a long day of showing


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The sleeping kid and goat is ridiculously cute 
I'm glad your decision was made and Congrats on the wins!


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree - the sleeping kids are adorable and congrats on the wins. Good job the cuddly one is the keeper!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They look very nice in those pictures  Congrats on the wins! I know how hard it can be to set them up some times... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh yeah just by that pic she would have been a lifer here


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

I would keep the "creamcicle" I you were planning on showing,because of the slope of the back to the butt is not as sloped as the darker one and that lesser slope is one of the things the judges look for I hear.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I really like the picture of the girls showing those NDs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Aaack! Too cute for words and the main reason I love goats so much! They are a natural with kids. Good choice to keep the creamsicle doe. She is very pretty and clearly a part of the family.


----------

